# $5000.00 AFX race set?!?!?!?!?



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...350509474660?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item519bfe2364

Is this set really this rare???????????


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ummm.... I wouldn't even give $50 for that set.....either he's been smokin' crack, or had a major typo- adding a few too many zero's, or.....?


----------



## renagade44 (Jan 31, 2010)

holly crap that was my very first track i owned.my parrent got it for me i think for TRU or greatestern.had that track for years but most all the tracks started to break at the connecting clips.man dose that bring back alot of great memories.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

no, no, no you've got it all wrong - it was his cousins, aaaand it still has it's box! that's gotta = "highly collectible", right? (as long as you get a certificate of authenticity from the cousin, stating that yes, indeed, he did own it!)

A similar story: On my local KIJIJI (it's like craigslist for canucks) someone was trying to sell those Fraggle Rock happy meal toys that had the characters driving little veggie shaped cars. The description read something like "I was only 9 when these came out, but they're still in great shape! $10 each or $50 for the complete set" 

This was clearly a case of the product being more valuable because the seller had been younger when they were made. Makes me wonder what they might have been worth had a cousin owned them first. 

I love it when people have "valuable collectibles" just 'cause they say so


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

everyone should save that auction in their favorites and make a too low to believe "offer".


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm getting ready to offer him .55 cents for that BS.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe he meant "Yen"? That would equate to $65. Na...Still too high. LOL!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Geez you'd a thunk he could pony up for free shipping!!!!!! Buy he is from'Boot Hill' an upscale community some where in New Mexico.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> Geez you'd a thunk he could pony up for free shipping!!!!!! Buy he is from'Boot Hill' an upscale community some where in New Mexico.
> Clyde-0-Mite


Actually, his address is listed as "Boot Heel" on the listing, it's closer to the bottom of Boot Hill, down near the Sole County border :lol: 

j


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I guess if you are in a suicidal mood you can place a bid & show it to your TM ! LOL !!



 Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

If you delete the cars it is just an item you could have picked up @ a slot show for 5$ @ the most.

Neal:dude:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

If he's serious about wanting 5K for it, he's off his rocker.

This is one of the early A/FX Sets. It's a transition set. It has the A/FX Cars, but Lock and Joiner track. It's not worth $5,000.00.

Cool set though.

Randy.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- he MIGHT BE very clever, hoping you make a very lowball offer as a joke- and then he accepts it, and you are then stuck with the high shipping cost....think about it..... don't even Bid as a Joke !


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i have a very similar set. different layout, but many of the same graphics on the box. L & J track, AFX cars. same Turbo Turnon, but a Ferrari in place of the XLR. box is pretty beat but still holding together. got it for 5 or 10 bucks at a yard sale maybe 2 years ago. i thought it might be worth 50 if i was lucky, but probably not even that much. this guy either spaced on the decimal point or hit the turkey early and is delusional from all that tryptophan (sp?)

--rick


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

By reading the description,seems like he doesn't really know much about it.He is just going on a wing and a prayer.That better be some heavy praying for that much.
>Tom<


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Could be he got this in his message inbox from ebay.

Sell one item FREE 
Two weeks only! Nov 23—Dec 6
• Zero Listing Fees
• Zero Final Value Fees
• One free picture


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Definately one of the bitchen' sets from the way back. Unlike so many of the sets of yore, at least you could open the cars up on this course... just the same we wont be opening our wallets up. 

The Turbo Turd-on and the Cheezit Mac-daddy without it's wing...swell cars!

Typo or crack is my vote.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

and $42 for shipping?? Must be gold in them there cars......


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah, gotta love these auctions be it slots or what, where the dolt is asking WAY over price value.... aren't they are paying ebay on listing price?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

fudd, no. every seller who does not list in a "store" gets 50 free listings per 30 day period. the final value fees are a little higher than they used to be though. if you don't sell, no fee. the real dolts are those listing with a "reserve" because that optional feature does have fees right out of the gate.


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess reality must have set in. The seller has relisted the set for 9.99 starting bid and will give a lower shipping. The recession has hit us all.


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

I think he clearly suffers from "My old stuff is worth a ton of money" syndrome. 
I see that quite a bit from people. In fact, my old man suffers from that. Hah.
He once thought a reservoir from a '63 'Vette was worth thousands of dollars
because he watched the Barrett Jackson auctions on the Speed Channel or 
something. To his horror, I showed him some "Buy It Now" auctions on eBay. 
Deflated is an understatement.


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

Awwww shucks! The seller ended his auction. I guess I won't be getting this $5000.00 race set for Christmas after all. Just my luck.:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe her cousin decided to hang on to it another year and and ask $10,000 next time...


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

As stated in a post 2 or 3 above this one, he has it relisted now with a start price of 9.99, and he has one bid right now. Just look in his store, under the 'Vintage" heading to see it. Last one listed in that category. In the description it says he's shipping it by Fed X, but Ebay won't let him list that price, only the price for USPS shipping. He states that Fed X is cheaper shipping, and he will send the price quote after the auction ends. I thought Fed X would be higher? Really don't know tho, never shipped with Fed X. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

it's up to 10.49 . I get $47.85 as a shipping charge to my zipcode .


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I vote with the earlier comment - crack or crystal meth


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> i have a very similar set. different layout, but many of the same graphics on the box. L & J track, AFX cars. same Turbo Turnon, but a Ferrari in place of the XLR. box is pretty beat but still holding together. got it for 5 or 10 bucks at a yard sale maybe 2 years ago. i thought it might be worth 50 if i was lucky, but probably not even that much. this guy either spaced on the decimal point or hit the turkey early and is delusional from all that tryptophan (sp?)
> 
> --rick


Your right about hitting the turkey early, Wild Turkey that is. On the rocks. :drunk:

Randy.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

He has the same set for sale on E-bay elsewhere for $17. Bit more reasonable at that price.


----------

